
Just installed GoogleChrome on a Mac, suddenly 4 other Google apps are installed - dakini99
I just installed Google Chrome on my Mac and suddenly Google Drive, YouTube, Gmail, and Google Search apps are installed automatically it seems..<p>Can Google actually do that? Install a ton of unrelated apps without my permission? Or maybe, such a clause is now being snuck into the ToS?<p>UPDATE:
Even worse, as I just discovered, they can&#x27;t be deleted from the Launchpad! Neither do they show up in the Applications directory! WTF! How do I get rid of the damned things??
======
k8tte
I suppose you mean the "Chrome Apps". they are just shortcuts to the web
version of these tools, not the actual tools.

~~~
dakini99
You're right. They are indeed web shortcuts.

But that doesn't change the fact that they show up as apps in the Launchpad.

Even worse, as I just discovered, they can't be deleted from the Launchpad!
Neither do they show up in the Applications directory! WTF!

------
scholia
Reminds me of the time I was silly enough to install iTunes on a Windows PC
;-)

~~~
scholia
Thanks for the downvote, whoever you are. Visiting from Reddit? ;-)

~~~
dakini99
I actually upvoted, for sharing your experience..

Not "from" Reddit, no; but I'm usually a silent participant here..

~~~
scholia
Funny old world....

I can't be the only person who looked at his processes and wondered what
Bonjour was and where qttask.exe came from.

~~~
dakini99
Or the fact that the cookies folder in Windows 7+ comes under "protected OS
files". It basically has dozens of textfiles from all the ad/tracking
companies..

The Cookies folder in C:\Users\username\AppData\Local(or
Roaming)\Microsoft\Windows doesn't show when you enable show hidden files but
shows when you enter the full path or enable showing protected files.

